# Windows 10 Wiedergabegerät konfigurieren - Stereo oder 5.1 ?



## Computerjul (9. Januar 2018)

*Windows 10 Wiedergabegerät konfigurieren - Stereo oder 5.1 ?*

Nabend,

wenn ich in meinen WIndows 10 Soundeinstellungen die Wiedergabegeräte aufrufe und auf mein aktuelles Wiedergabegerät rechtsklicke kann ich die "Lautsprecher konfigurieren" und anschließend kann ich wählen ob ich Audiokanal "Stereo" oder "5.1" einstellen möchte. Bei mir ist das auf 5.1 gestellt. Zum Einsatz kommt eigentlich nur mein DT990 Stereo Kopfhörer angeschlossen an meinem Soundblaster Z. Sind die Einstellungen die Windows 10 mir das zeigt trotzdem in Ordnung oder sollte ich auch den Audiokanal Stereo wählen ? 

Beste Grüße


----------



## claster17 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 Wiedergabegerät konfigurieren - Stereo oder 5.1 ?*

Stell 5.1 ein, damit die Soundkarte auch entsprechend Input hat, falls du SBX Surround (ich empfehle max. 30%) einschaltest. Wenn es aus ist, bekommst du sauberes Stereo trotz 5.1 Einstellung.


----------



## Computerjul (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 Wiedergabegerät konfigurieren - Stereo oder 5.1 ?*

Verstehe dank dir.. warum genau empfiehlst du nur maximal 30% ? Hatte bis jetzt immer die Standard 67% drin. 

LG.


----------



## claster17 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 Wiedergabegerät konfigurieren - Stereo oder 5.1 ?*

Über 30% klingt zumindest für mich der Ton zu falsch, auch wenn die Ortung leichter wird. 30% habe ich für mich als Optimum gefunden, da es den Ton noch nicht spürbar verfälscht (in Spielen). Das empfindet jeder aber anders.
Hiermit schalte ich Surround per Tastenkombi/Makro ab, falls ich explizit Musik hören will. Ansonsten ist es die ganze Zeit an.
SBZ Switcher download | SourceForge.net

Bevor ich es vergesse: DT770 Pro 80 Ohm


----------



## Computerjul (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 Wiedergabegerät konfigurieren - Stereo oder 5.1 ?*

Moin,

ich hätte noch eine Frage unzwar hab ich nun mal meine Soundkarte ausgebaut und teste momentan den Onboard SoundCore3Di von meinem Board welches scheinbar bis zu 7.1 unterstützt. 

Also habe ich die Karte ausgebaut Treiber wech AudioController abgeschaltet und die neuen Treiber von Gigabyte direkt installiert. Klappt sehr gut doch hat Windows 10 bzw irgendetwas entschieden in den Windows Wiedergabgeräten Stereo einzustellen. 

Muss ich nicht zwingend auch in Windows 5.1 angeben + Vollspektrunlsugsprecher um Virtual Surround auf meinen Kopfhörern zu bekommen? Habe die DT880.


----------

